# Frage zum Kellerwaldsteig und Urwaldsteig



## Arensa (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte in 2 Tagen den Kellerwaldsteig fahren.
Die Ganze Runde kann man ja als eine große 8 sehen.
D.h. ich möchte zuerst den oberen Teil um den Edersee herum fahren, Übernachtung in Frankenau und am nächsten Tag den unteren Teil.
Da ich mich dort nicht auskenne habe ich ein paar  Fragen. 

-sollte man um den Edersee herum lieber auf den Urwaldsteig umschwenken (z:B. wegen besseren Single Trails) ?

-fährt man besser im- oder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn?

-wo kann in der Gegend um Frankenau gut & günstig übernachten?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## alex80 (1. Juni 2009)

Am Edersee solltest du auf jeden Fall auf den Urwaldsteig wechseln, die Strecke ist super zu fahren, viel für's Auge und den Spaß! Fahrtechnik kommt nicht zu kurz, pass aber auf die querliegenden Bäume auf, hier und da hat es einen umgehauen.

Wie rum du fahren solltest? Keine Ahnung, ich fahre gegen den UZS um den See. 

Unterkunft? 

Beste Grüße, 
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F R I T Z (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo Arensa,

da hast Du Dir aber ein Roadbook geschnürt!!

Grundsätzlich ist der Urwaldsteig landschaftlich und fahrtechnisch interessanter. Ich bin bis jetzt immer am Wasserkraftwerk zum Peterskopf hochgefahren (im Uhrzeigersinn). Manchmal stehen da so komische Schilder mit einem roten Kreis und einem Fahrrad in der Mitte. - Keine Ahnung was das bedeudet?!?!

Den Kellerwaldsteig solltest Du meiner Meinung nach in aufsteigender Benummerung fahren. Besonders gefällt mir Etappe 8, nachdem du die Bundesstraße überquert hast, geht es über eine Wiese und dann im Wald ca. 1km berauf. Dann folgt ein fast endloser Pfad mit Flow bis nach Bergfreiheit. Zur Etappe 10: Den Kellerwaldturm solltest Du aus Richtung Oberurf angreifen.

Bei Bedarf kann ich Dir div. GPX-Files mit alternativen (und besseren) Streckenabschnitten mailen.

*Und nun noch ein persönliches Anliegen:*

_Ich suche einen Weggefährten für Touren im Kellerwald._
_Fahre zwar nicht besonders schnell (Bergauf) bin aber zäh und nicht verbissen. - Tourenlänge 30 bis 60 km mit Startpunkt Fritzlar._

_see you in the cellar wood_

_F R I T Z_


----------



## Arensa (2. Juni 2009)

hi,
vielen Dank für die Infos,
wir haben uns jetzt für folgende 2 Runden entschieden, 


1.Tag Urwaldsteig rechte Seite, d.h.  Grenze ist die Fähre Asel-Asel_Süd (50km)
2.Tag Urwaldsteig linke Seite + Teile vom Kellerwaldsteig (50km)

Wäre schön wenn du mir trotzdem ein paar GPS Daten schicken könntest falls  wir die Touren noch  ausbauen möchten.

Übrigens soll das Ganze über Fronleichnam stattfinden falls jemand Interesse hat mitzufahren , einfach melden.


----------



## F R I T Z (2. Juni 2009)

Arensa schrieb:


> hi,
> Wäre schön wenn du mir trotzdem ein paar GPS Daten schicken könntest falls wir die Touren noch ausbauen möchten.
> 
> Übrigens soll das Ganze über Fronleichnam stattfinden falls jemand Interesse hat mitzufahren , einfach melden.


 
Na servus,

schick mir ne`PN mit Deiner Mailadresse, dann kann ich Dir ein paar Files rüberschieben.

Fronleichnam bin ich leider nicht im Lande, wäre gerne mitgefahren.

Gruß
F R I T Z


----------

